# Whats the deal? Helixine Baby Tears



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Guys,

recently swung by a local green house and found a wonderful batch of "Helixine Baby Tears"

check it...


























I have experience with HC (dwarf baby tears) and regular baby tears, but never heard of this one before. It seems similar to HC (discussed on another thread - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/37756-hemianthus-callitrichoides-ground-cover.html), but I can't find any info on it. What are your experiences with it? good ground cover?

more photos: Collection: Vivariums

Thanks guys.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

that plant looks awesome! send some my way! ahaha


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

It is a really nice plant i have some propagating in a 5 gallon tank and so far it has covered the whole thing, so i have to cut soem out.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Julio said:


> It is a really nice plant i have some propagating in a 5 gallon tank and so far it has covered the whole thing, so i have to cut soem out.


Brilliant. I can't wait.

I mean it was only $5 for that pot, where HC is the same price for 1/32 the amount (exaggeration), so I was pretty amazed.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

it does not do well in vivariums and molds


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Rain_Frog said:


> it does not do well in vivariums and molds


I'm sure my springtails will combat the mold issue


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not THAT much mold they won't.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Not THAT much mold they won't.


haha... well how much mold are we talking about? I have proper ventilation and have never had a mold problem before. What kind of care does it need?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I've never put it in a viv but I've never been able to keep the Helxine from getting leggy and personally I think that it's unattractive when it gets to that point. Yours looks nice and compact though, and I've heard that with sufficient light it will stay low. Good luck!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think the other larger growing one may fare better in the viv. I'll have to get some and give it a whirl. Its been a while since I messed with it, I can't remember how it acts.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be sure to post in about a week on its progress


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

maverick3x6 said:


> I have experience with HC (dwarf baby tears) and regular baby tears, but never heard of this one before. It seems similar to HC (discussed on another thread - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/37756-hemianthus-callitrichoides-ground-cover.html), but I can't find any info on it. What are your experiences with it? good ground cover?


Similar in [common] name only (there are at least 7 plants that go by Zebra Plant - don't be fooled by a common name!). Under good conditions this stuff grows _fast_. We have some at work planted around a pond in the greenhouse in some gravel I think. We tried getting rid of it a few years back but gave up. Stays pretty compact where it happens to be growing though under fairly bright light.

Prefers it drier than HC which is where problems in a viv might show up. Worth trying though - if you can keep it compact (and alive I guess) it'd make a nice looking groundcover.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks andrew, I appreciate that feedback. I keep high humidity, but don't have a fogger, and I only mist once per day... we'll see how it goes.

cheers


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

update: Helixine Baby Tears is doing great... beginning to spread. I will also add that I now have a fogger and continue to mist once daily. no mold.


photos soon.


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

I think I posted some pictures before, I'm not sure, but it is growing like crazy in many of my tanks.
You have to cut it back fast enough because it will completly overgrow the other plants, even bromelias (an if you trim it, the cuttings you leave in the viv wil start growing again too)


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

NathalieB said:


> I think I posted some pictures before, I'm not sure, but it is growing like crazy in many of my tanks.
> You have to cut it back fast enough because it will completly overgrow the other plants, even bromelias (an if you trim it, the cuttings you leave in the viv wil start growing again too)


wow... no kidding huh? I plan on keeping it as a ground cover so it doesn't smother anything else out. haha
how long was this in the viv before it began to look like this?

thanks for posting!


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

maverick3x6 said:


> wow... no kidding huh? I plan on keeping it as a ground cover so it doesn't smother anything else out. haha
> how long was this in the viv before it began to look like this?
> 
> thanks for posting!


well the 1st and the 3rd picture are actually the same tank.
the 3rd picture was taken in januari and the 1st one in august. If I would just have let it grown I think there wouldn't have been any tank left... just a box full of babytears . I still like it, but you have to check it regularly if you want to keep it confined to one area.


----------

